# eg / e.g. [Exempli Gratia] for example, por ejemplo



## JAlvaro

Alguien sabe qué significa eg???


----------



## Bienvenidos

*E.G.* In ancient Latin, it meant: Exempli Gratia 
It English, E.G. means *for example*
En español: *por ejemplo.*

*Bien*


----------



## COLsass

JAlvaro said:
			
		

> Alguien sabe qué significa eg???


 
(for) example.

I really love dogs (eg. golden retrievers and black labs).


----------



## JAlvaro

Muchas gracias colegas


----------



## cubaMania

De acuerdo con una pequeña corrección (o dos.)
Siempre en minúsculas y con puntos:


> *e.g.
> *_abbr._
> _Latin._ exempli gratia (for example).


----------



## elmoch

JAlvaro said:
			
		

> Alguien sabe qué significa eg???


 
*e.g.* es una abreviatura de la locución latina _*exempli gratia.*_
El equivalente en español sería *v. g.* o bien *v. gr.*, que es abreviatura de _*verbi gratia*_. 
Ambas significan *por ejemplo*, sólo que en inglés se utiliza más _e.g._ que en español _v. gr._ la cual ha quedado como arcaísmo o como cultismo.
El equivalente actual de _e.g._ en español es *p. ej.*, abreviatura de *por ejemplo*.


----------



## EmGone

how do you convert this to spanish?

*e.g. *


----------



## Outsider

Puede usar la misma abreviación, ya que proviene del latín _exempli gratia_, pero también puede usar la abreviación española *p.ej.* = _por ejemplo_.


----------



## EmGone

Thank you for your prompt reply!!


----------



## Nisñaoo

Hola.  ?Cómo están?

Cómo se dice, "e.g." (abbreviated) en espanol?

Muchas gracias por ayudarme


----------



## Fernita

ej.= ejemplo


----------



## Astroboy

Yo lo traduzco como "Ej." de Ejemplo.

Sirve?


----------



## Nisñaoo

muchas gracias Fernita & Astroboy

De verdad agradezco vuestro ayuda


----------



## Monnik

v.g. - verbigracia

http://forum.wordreference.com/archive/index.php/t-42060.html

Saludos...


----------



## Astroboy

Viene del Latín "exempli gratia"... por ejemplo.

Besos


----------



## JaviCauca

yo creía que era la abreviación de "example given".


----------



## elmoch

Caucacompadre said:


> yo creía que era la abreviación de "example given".


 
Eso como mucho es etimología popular.
Esto es lo que dicen los diccionarios:

http://www.askoxford.com/concise_oed/eg?view=uk
http://www.m-w.com/dictionary/eg
Saludos.


----------



## borgonyon

elmoch said:


> El equivalente actual de _e.g._ en español es *p. ej.*, abreviatura de *por ejemplo*.


elmoch, no tienes idea cuantas veces he preguntado y buscado sobre este asunto. Te agradezco.


----------



## elmoch

borgonyon said:


> elmoch, no tienes idea cuantas veces he preguntado y buscado sobre este asunto. Te agradezco.


 
De nada, borgonyon, pero este hilo lleva abierto más de un año. 

Saludos.


----------



## blueaspen

entonces me gustaría saber como tengo que pronunciar  "e.g." en inglés si me aparece en un texto que estoy leyendo en voz alta a otras personas. ¿he de pronunciar la letra E y la letra G como cuando digo esas dos letras del alfabeto? ¿ tengo que decir "exempli gratia", " for exemple" , " for instance" ?

thanks


----------



## Kibramoa

Yo he oído que dicen el nombre de la letra "e" "g". (ee, gee) -las iniciales.  No es necesario decir "exempli gratia".


----------



## Dexter_prog

elmoch said:


> El equivalente actual de _e.g._ en español es *p. ej.*, abreviatura de *por ejemplo*.


Es la primera vez que lo veo abreviado así. Acá (Argentina) siempre lo usamos como "por ej.".


----------



## elmoch

Dexter_prog said:


> Es la primera vez que lo veo abreviado así. Acá (Argentina) siempre lo usamos como "por ej.".


 
Es la forma que propone el DPD, publicado en octubre de 2005, y posiblemente el la ortografía de 1999 (ahora no la tengo a mano). Ambos fueron aprobados conjuntamente por todas las academias de la lengua española.
De todos modos, en ningún diccionario cabe un idioma entero con todas sus variantes. La forma que propones se entiende perfectamente, y se usa, fuera de Argentina; al igual que los argentinos entenderán, sin duda, la que recoge el DPD.


----------



## xafire

What about e.i?


----------



## cubaMania

xafire said:


> What about e.i?


If you mean *i.e.* then have a look at this post:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=39406


----------



## JaviCauca

blueaspen said:


> entonces me gustaría saber como tengo que pronunciar "e.g." en inglés si me aparece en un texto que estoy leyendo en voz alta a otras personas. ¿he de pronunciar la letra E y la letra G como cuando digo esas dos letras del alfabeto? ¿ tengo que decir "exempli gratia", " for exemple" , " for instance" ?
> 
> thanks


 
No hace falta decir exempli gratia. Yo hice la pregunta porque lo llevaba oyendo años, imaginando lo que podía ser (yo me suponía "example given"), pero siempre lo he odio pronunciar "aiyí" (no sé escribirlo de otra manera).

Saludos.


----------



## blueaspen

supongo que querías decir " ii yí"  ( no " ai yí") o para decirlo de otra forma más sencilla: se pronuncia tal y como se pronuncian esas dos letras del alfabeto en inglés: E,G


he encontrado un ejemplo:

(...)  popular pets, e.g. cats and dogs.


----------



## JaviCauca

blueaspen, ya había caido en la incongruencia, pero intenté informarte de todos modos. La clave está en el post de cubanamia (i.e.). Por una asociación equivoacada entre lo oído unas veces y lo leído otras, identifiqué e.g. con i.e.
Al parecer valen exactamente para lo mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## OnPoint

"I.e., e.g" = ïd est, exempli gratia = es decir, por ejemplo = that is, for example


----------



## cubaMania

Caucacompadre said:


> blueaspen, ya había caido en la incongruencia, pero intenté informarte de todos modos. La clave está en el post de cubanamia (i.e.). Por una asociación equivoacada entre lo oído unas veces y lo leído otras, identifiqué e.g. con i.e.
> Al parecer valen exactamente para lo mismo.
> 
> Saludos.


 
No tienen el mismo sentido.

*e.g.* = por ejemplo
*i.e.* = es decir (una explicación o acalaración, no un ejemplo)

Y, sí, cuando leyendo, se dicen con los nombres de las letras en inglés.


----------



## blueaspen

Acabo de mirar "i.e." y es para algo diferente a "e.g."

"e.g." ya quedó claro antes para qué era.

"i.e." se usa para explicar lo mencionado justo antes.

doy el ejemplo de mi diccionario:

" (...) the basic essentials of life, i.e. housing, food and water"

( el autor no está dando ejemplos sino está enunciando - a su juicio- las necesidades básicas de la vida). 


Resumiendo: tanto e.g. como i.e. sirven para explicar o clarificar el enunciado precedente:

"e.g" lo hace mediante uno o varios ejemplos 
"i.e." lo hace explicándolo o aportando algo más de información 

Acabo de leer que al usar "e.g." sería redundante poner "etc." al final de la serie de ejemplos, porque se sobreentiende que es siempre incompleta.


----------



## Mademoiselle Julliet

Hola: quisiera saber qué traduce exactamente desde el latin la palabra gratia como en el caso de e.g. _exempli gratia._ Entiendo el significado de la expresión pero me interesa saber cual es la traducción textual y cómo se formó esta frase...
gracias


----------



## FromPA

[Latin exemplī grātiā, _for the sake of example_ : exemplī, genitive of exemplum, _example_ + grātiā, ablative of grātia, _favor_.]


----------



## kw10

Se usa como "por ejemplo" o "for example" :

For a day trip, you can travel from here to several nearby cities (e.g. Washington, Baltimore).


----------



## Mademoiselle Julliet

gracias fromPA, tu respuesta ha sido la más acertada...hasta ahora.


----------



## Sharkku

I alguien me podría explicar como se pronuncia al leerlo? Se deletrea, se dice "for example" o directamente se dice "exempli gratia"?
Muchas gracias!


----------



## smm1979

Sharkku said:


> I alguien me podría explicar como se pronuncia al leerlo? Se deletrea, se dice "for example" o directamente se dice "exempli gratia"?
> Muchas gracias!


 
Cuando lees un texto en inglés en donde aparece "e.g." decís "for example"


----------



## Sharkku

Ok, gracias!


----------



## borgonyon

smm1979 said:


> Cuando lees un texto en inglés en donde aparece "e.g." decís "for example"


En mi experiencia es como ha señalado Kibramoa y cubaMania: se pronuncian las letras. En este caso es e g [ee gee].


----------

